# Need a new layout



## bigjoe11a (May 2, 2013)

For a year now I been playing a round with more then one layout. I had to rip up my old layouts and lay down a new one. Due to the fact that the last 5 layouts didn't work. 

I'm talking about is the track layout. I'm looking for an HO Scale layout on a 4'x11' table. I have 2 DCC Trains and I want to add a 3rd train. The idea is to let 3 trains run one this one layout with out them running into each other. 

I have Any-Rail Version 5. So if you can put some thing together using that software or on any software. Please do so. 

Thanks
Joe


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

4x11 is kinda small to have 3 seperate trains running at the same time. How many cars do you expect to pull with each train?



If you add staging somewhere, you can have trains coming onto the layout and back off the layout, basically simulating different trains running from town to town for pickups and delivery of different industries... this can easily be done with staging and numerous trains

Also, its kind a hard for us to help with a design when we really do not know much about what you are trying to do with your layout... you need to give us a lot more info.
What type of trains do you plan to run, passenger, freight, or both???

What era do you plan to model? what location, how about what railroad name?
Mountains, valley, what setting?? 

Do you want to have industries to switch at or do you want to set your layout up to run laps??

Have you tried going to Yahoo.com and typing in 4x10 model train layout pictures? Sometimes you can get layout plan ideas this way


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

double post: woops


----------



## bigjoe11a (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Well see that's just it. I didn't have any plans on making some thing from another city or town. I just wanted some thing that worked. 

I have 2 DCC Engines with 3 cars on both trains. I wanted to add a 3rd Train. I see video's of 4'x8' layouts on youtube. and they run 3 trains. With a lot more cars. 

I been modeling in RRing for only about a year. I had to change my track layout 10 times and I had to rip up my towns and other areas of the track. 

I don't have a lot of money to spend. I all ready have over a $1000.00 into what I all ready have and I just can't a ford to buy some thing bigger. The real problem I have is room. I live in a small apt. The biggest room I have is my office and the table I have for my model takes up more then 1/2 of my room. 

I changed the track layout 10 times because of the layouts I had before. Just didn't work. So now I'm so lost on this and don't know what to do.


----------



## bigjoe11a (May 2, 2013)

*I added a Any-Rail File*

This file has my Any-Rail. File that has my track Layout. The problem I have it 2 things.

This is on a 4'x11'. I didn't want to have to watch both or all 3 trains at the same time. I need a way to control the actions for each train. I don't want then running into each other. If I had to leave the room for any amount of time. I would have to shut down every thing. and I didn't want to have to do that or worry about what was going to happen if I had to leave the room.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

How big is this office, and what else besides your desk is in the way? 

Would you consider two tables, or even three, connected by bridges? The backside of your desk could be one bridge, perhaps a two drawer lateral file could be a second bridge...

Perhaps a round the room layout would work better for you?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bigjoe11a said:


> If I had to leave the room for any amount of time. I would have to shut down every thing. and I didn't want to have to do that or worry about what was going to happen if I had to leave the room.


Just my 2 cents. 

It is not a good ideal to leave the room and let your trains run around you know?
Things happen, you would not have to worry about the train layout if the transformer happened to start burning, you would have bigger worries then.


----------



## bigjoe11a (May 2, 2013)

*My Office*

Here's a photo. Showing you my office. You will see my Model RR on the left and my desk on the right. As you can see I just don't have the room.


----------



## bigjoe11a (May 2, 2013)

*I know, and well not every one does*



big ed said:


> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> It is not a good ideal to leave the room and let your trains run around you know?
> Things happen, you would not have to worry about the train layout if the transformer happened to start burning, you would have bigger worries then.


Well from what I been reading and the videos I been watching. That's not all way true. I see larger trains, Like O and G and smaller scales. Where I see people watching them. I just don't see any one monitoring them. 

The idea is that you shouldn't have to shut every down just to leave the room for 10 minutes let a lone 30 minutes. The idea is you shouldn't have too.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Your layout has shared track between two runs and grades. These inherently require constant babysitting with more than one train. Using DCC and train controller software on a pc with an interface to the command station you could accomplish your goals with the current layout. However that route would be way out of budget. Having three separate loops would be the cheapest way to run 3 trains simultaneously. They could be interconnected as well. I can run 5 trains manually on my layout which has 2 interconnected figure eights but it is extremely challenging. See some of the later videos in the following thread.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

So from what ive read, i take it you would not want to have industries to switch at??? Honestly running laps gets old quite fast, maybe its just me, but spending that kind of cash just to watch your $ going around in circles is crazy in my eyes.
Their is people who spents mega bucks on locos to have them sit on a shelf for display, again crazy in my eyes..
I buy my dcc locos to use, to run, not to sit on shelves, no offense to anyone but jmho

Ive been adding more and more industries/buildings to drop cars off and pick cars up at on my layout, it keeps you busy longer.. My layout has a continuous run also, so when im working on other things, or if my 5 year old son wants to run laps he can do so.

Since your in a office type setting, a switching layout would go great with your space plus you can have fun switching out different industries, you could probably even make a loop for running laps:thumbsup::thumbsup:

It is your layout though so as long as your happy with your layout thats all that matters


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

In that tight of a space, I would think you could cram two side by side by side loops and an elevated figure eight to meet your no monitor requirements.


----------



## bigjoe11a (May 2, 2013)

JerryH, Thanks. Yes the software controller software is the right way. The cost is crazy. Ok, Can you explain what a loop is.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bigjoe11a said:


> JerryH, Thanks. Yes the software controller software is the right way. The cost is crazy. Ok, Can you explain what a loop is.


A loop is just a circle of track, (it can contain straights).
One loop around the outside then add the other loop just inside of the one you put around the outside. = 2 loops.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

A continuous loop- I E an oval or circle of track. You can get two ovals with 18 inch radius curves inside of a 48 inch width table. A 36 inch wide oval inside of a 42 inch wide oval (add 6 inch straights) with 3 inches of edge clearance on each side. A figure 8 could be elevated above the two ovals.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

While interconnecting the 2 ovals is not hard, the connections with a figure 8 would be tricky. The ends would be above the ovals but with the length you have, it might be possible to integrate it as well. This will likely introduce reversing sections though. Of course when running trains from one route to another, you will have to definitely be watchful until the reroutes are completed.


----------



## bigjoe11a (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Jerry and Big Ed.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you think you will be limited in space for the long term and REALLY want to run more trains in the space you have, have you considered going down to N-scale?


----------



## bigjoe11a (May 2, 2013)

*Yes I have*



sstlaure said:


> If you think you will be limited in space for the long term and REALLY want to run more trains in the space you have, have you considered going down to N-scale?


Yes I have. Now ever the problem I have with that is that I never would be able to get my money back or even 1/2 of what I paid for for the HO I have now. I would have to try and sell every thing that I have and get N Scale. I think that would be too much of a pain in the butt.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

bigjoe11a said:


> Yes I have. Now ever the problem I have with that is that I never would be able to get my money back or even 1/2 of what I paid for for the HO I have now. I would have to try and sell every thing that I have and get N Scale. I think that would be too much of a pain in the butt.


Check out craigslist - I see train stuff on there all the time for fairly reasonable prices. If you can pick it up cheap you can afford to let some of your older stuff go cheap. I think your DCC system would work for N-scale as well.

I'm not a big fan of just running the trains around a circle of track - I like to run it like a real railroad. When you're table is only 4' wide it really limits what you can do.

4x11 in N-scale would be the equivalent of 8x22 in HO Scale and you could easily run 3 or more trains on there with plenty of room for scenery, buildings, etc.


----------



## bigjoe11a (May 2, 2013)

*N Scale*



sstlaure said:


> Check out craigslist - I see train stuff on there all the time for fairly reasonable prices. If you can pick it up cheap you can afford to let some of your older stuff go cheap. I think your DCC system would work for N-scale as well.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of just running the trains around a circle of track - I like to run it like a real railroad. When you're table is only 4' wide it really limits what you can do.
> 
> 4x11 in N-scale would be the equivalent of 8x22 in HO Scale and you could easily run 3 or more trains on there with plenty of room for scenery, buildings, etc.


I tried and couldn't find any thing. The problem is that I can't all ways trust that web site. In General. I rather have new sets. From a trusted dealer.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Your existing track is almost all that you need to do 3 separate runs. Only a crossing for an 8 and some straight track. I think the idea was to run 3 trains at once without the chance of a collision and with a minimum of additional expense.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

This is an Any rail file of my old layout. I could run four trains, on four tracks. you might be able to cut it down.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

That is a very good example of what I am talking about and it has an extra oval. If he removed one oval, the yard and scaled the width to the minimum, it should fit his table.


----------



## bigjoe11a (May 2, 2013)

Maybe this will help you guys out. In a earlier post. I added my current layout. Using Any-Rail. This layout has all the track that I have. Because of what you have on your layout I wouldn't know what to take out. Or even start at.


----------

